# The American Accent Quiz



## BeanoNYC (Jun 13, 2007)

Check it out.  It nailed me as Northeast from NYC to CT.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a neutral accent.  Even the newscasters try to imitate me :wink: .  Here are my results:

"Midland

("Midland" is not necessarily the same thing as "Midwest") The default, lowest-common-denominator American accent that newscasters try to imitate. Since it's a neutral accent, just because you have a Midland accent doesn't mean you're from the Midland. "


----------



## JimG. (Jun 13, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> I have a neutral accent.  Even the newscasters try to imitate me :wink: .  Here are my results:
> 
> "Midland
> 
> ("Midland" is not necessarily the same thing as "Midwest") The default, lowest-common-denominator American accent that newscasters try to imitate. Since it's a neutral accent, just because you have a Midland accent doesn't mean you're from the Midland. "



You mean newscasters practice talking like that?

And who are disc jockeys trying to imitate?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 13, 2007)

JimG. said:


> And who are disc jockeys trying to imitate?



Cousin Brucey


----------



## hammer (Jun 13, 2007)

Nailed my accent right on...Mid Atlantic (although I don't say "iggles").


----------



## roark (Jun 13, 2007)

It puts me midwest. Which makes no sense at all. I think.:roll:


----------



## Greg (Jun 13, 2007)

My results:



> You have a Northern accent. That could either be the Chicago/Detroit/Cleveland/Buffalo accent (easily recognizable) or the *Western New England* accent that news networks go for.



That's funny. I don't think I have any accent at all....


----------



## Paul (Jun 13, 2007)

What American accent do you have? (Best version so far)

My Results:







Northern

You have a Northern accent.  That could either be the Chicago/Detroit/Cleveland/Buffalo accent (easily recognizable) or the Western New England accent that news networks go for.


A'hh don' no hah th' hayl ah gut this hey're scuur.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 13, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> I have a neutral accent.  Even the newscasters try to imitate me :wink: .  Here are my results:
> 
> "Midland
> 
> ("Midland" is not necessarily the same thing as "Midwest") The default, lowest-common-denominator American accent that newscasters try to imitate. Since it's a neutral accent, just because you have a Midland accent doesn't mean you're from the Midland. "



I got that too and I grew up in Maine! My parents are "from away" so that must explain it.


----------



## threecy (Jun 13, 2007)

Midland, which makes some sense since I have a blend of Eastern MA, Western MA, and Michigan


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2007)

Midland, I've lived in CT my whole life...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jun 14, 2007)

Midland for myself, ive only lived in Ct and Mass


----------



## Ski Diva (Jun 14, 2007)

Accent? _What_ accent??????

(Nailed me as Mid-Atlantic)


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 14, 2007)

Yup, caught me as NYC- CT.


----------



## Marc (Jun 14, 2007)

Pegged me as midland too.  Dumb.  I don't want newscasters to talk like me.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 14, 2007)

Paul said:


> What American accent do you have? (Best version so far)
> 
> My Results:
> 
> ...



Same here.


----------



## Paul (Jun 14, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Same here.



Funny thing is that my Dad's family is from Fawl Rivah. They awl tawlk like a buncha wickitt retahds.

I can barely converse with them.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 14, 2007)

Paul said:


> Funny thing is that my Dad's family is from Fawl Rivah. They awl tawlk like a buncha wickitt retahds.
> 
> I can barely converse with them.



Both of my parents grew up in the Bronx.  Neither of them have the typical Bronx accent.  Funny thing is my older brother thought it was cool so he faked a Bronx accent.  We ripped him to shreds.  He did live there for the first 8 months of his life so you never know...


----------



## Paul (Jun 14, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Both of my parents grew up in the Bronx.  Neither of them have the typical Bronx accent.  Funny thing is my older brother thought it was cool so he faked a Bronx accent.  We ripped him to shreds.  He did live there for the first 8 months of his life so you never know...



Is your brother named George?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 14, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Both of my parents grew up in the Bronx.  Neither of them have the typical Bronx accent.



Riverdale is an island in a sea of bronx.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 14, 2007)

Paul said:


> Is your brother named George?



George is a Queens boy!


----------



## Paul (Jun 14, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> George is a Queens boy!



Whatevah.... only New Yawkahs can tell the difference. Its like England that way....:wink:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 14, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Riverdale is an island in a sea of bronx.



Riverdale is a great area.  When my pops wasn't teaching we would paint in the summer.  We did a few jobs in that area.  My Dad grew up on Gun Hill Rd.  I think my Mom was on Olmstead Ave.


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 14, 2007)

put me in midland


----------



## noski (Jun 14, 2007)

I was pegged as Midland and am 5th generation Vermonter. My accent must be corrupt from all the visitors I deal with. Jeezum Crow.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jun 14, 2007)

Spent many summers as a child in County Kerry, Ireland where my mom was from.  My first 11 years in the Kingsbridge section of the Bronx, the next seven in the Hudson Valley, and few more in South Carolina and Okinawa.

I ended up with a Northern/Western New England accent.  Go figure.


----------



## skibum9995 (Jun 14, 2007)

midland for me


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jun 15, 2007)

I passed this on to a friend who has lived in Revere and East Boston her whole life and has that real real bad boston accent and she came up Midland, this test is Bogus.


----------



## Terry (Jun 15, 2007)

It put me as a midland and I have lived in Maine my whole life. My family goes back to the 1700's all in Maine also. This test is BS.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm not sure if the test is BS or the way it's administered.  Some of the questions I wasn't sure how I said a word until I said it out loud, but once ya start thinking about it you may throw yourself off.  I bet it would be more accurate if a live person administered the test by asking you to say certain words to see the way you say them naturally.


----------



## hammer (Jun 15, 2007)

Has anyone been tagged with a New England or Boston-area accent?  Seems like that one's being missed here...


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 15, 2007)

Midland for me, but then, that accent is by design. Always let people make the wrong first impression.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jun 15, 2007)

hammer said:


> Has anyone been tagged with a New England or Boston-area accent?  Seems like that one's being missed here...



 Ive been tagged with having a Ct accent, i didnt even know there was such a thing


----------



## Skier75 (Jun 15, 2007)

My result was: North Central!

Ayah, ah been asked if ah was either from Canada or from England! Duh, ah've been told ah've got a wicked Mainah accent, ayuh! That would be me, especially since ah've grown up in the Potland area all of my life with a fathuh from Houlton, ME. Can't git thah from heuh, no sur reah. Iffin ya do ya might not want to come back from the tatah pikin country....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2009)

I speak in  Ski-bonics


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2009)

I actually ended up with Mid Atlantic which is where I live..people who live near me have a combination of a PA dutch accent and a Philly/Baltimore accent..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2009)

Skier75 said:


> My result was: North Central!
> 
> Ayah, ah been asked if ah was either from Canada or from England! Duh, ah've been told ah've got a wicked Mainah accent, ayuh! That would be me, especially since ah've grown up in the Potland area all of my life with a fathuh from Houlton, ME. Can't git thah from heuh, no sur reah. Iffin ya do ya might not want to come back from the tatah pikin country....



ahahahahahaa


----------



## SkiDork (May 14, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> Check it out.  It nailed me as Northeast from NYC to CT.



yup.  same for me


----------



## playoutside (May 14, 2009)

Northeastern -- which is probably pretty spot on since my hillbilly NJ accent has been corrupted by Boston.


----------



## kid3 (May 14, 2009)

Northeast New England. Go figya. That was great!


----------



## gmcunni (May 14, 2009)

You have a Northern accent. That could either be the Chicago/Detroit/Cleveland/Buffalo accent (easily recognizable) or the *Western New England* accent that news networks go for.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 14, 2009)

I suck at tests :lol:

I got Central North....northern Minnesota up to Canada.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 14, 2009)

Paul said:


> What American accent do you have? (Best version so far)
> 
> My Results:
> 
> ...



yup


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 14, 2009)

On another accent thought.  Last night my father and I were watching a show about the battle of the Atlantic(WW2 German U-boats).  They were interviewing sailors from the German, British and American sides.  When the Germans spoke they had a translator talk so you could understand them.  The British guys *supposedly *spoke English:blink:

Me and my father had no idea what half of what they said was.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 15, 2009)

"_Neutral

You`re not Northern, Southern, or Western, you`re just plain -American-. Your national identity is more important than your local identity, because you don`t really have a local identity. You might be from the region in that map, which is defined by this kind of accent, but you could easily not be. Or maybe you just moved around a lot growing up._"



i'm plain and neutral....and, unlike you regional hillbilly folk, my identity is 100% american!!  U.S.A.!  U.S.A.!  :flag:

don't know how i ended up with this accent....i grew up in the same house in upstate new york, so i'm not from the region on the map (in fact, i've only been to st. louis for one day and otherwise haven't been to any of the cities on the map) and i haven't moved around a lot....plus, my parents are both not from the U.S. and speak with heavy accents, so, who knows?


----------



## ckofer (May 15, 2009)

I got Western....

English is my second language; Swedish is my first. I've live in NH since I was four. 

Jeezum.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 15, 2009)

Here's a surprise    not -- ------------- i got Northern


----------



## campgottagopee (May 15, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Here's a surprise    not -- ------------- i got Northern



ayup, me too


----------



## dmc (May 15, 2009)

Neutral
You`re not Northern, Southern, or Western, you`re just plain -American-. Your national identity is more important than your local identity, because you don`t really have a local identity. You might be from the region in that map, which is defined by this kind of accent, but you could easily not be. Or maybe you just moved around a lot growing up.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 15, 2009)

I got this accent:

Northern

You have a Northern accent. That could either be the Chicago/Detroit/Cleveland/Buffalo accent (easily recognizable) or the Western New England accent that news networks go for.

Maybe I should be a newcaster.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 15, 2009)

it boggles my mind how accurate the quiz is..


----------

